# CABLE para conector SPDIF tarjeta madre MSI-KT6V



## gabrielcanul (Nov 22, 2005)

Hola a todos del foro.

Me acabo de comprar mi tarjeta madre MSI modelo KT6V-LSR pero tengo una duda sobre un conector de audio que me parecio medio extraño y quisiera saber para que sirve, que tipo de cable utiliza y a que tipo de equipos se puede conectar (Subwoofer, DVD casero o TV cual?) ademas de que tan sofisticado es. El conector se llama SPDIF RCA asi aparece en el manual 

si me podrian mostrar la imagen del cable plssssssssss.....

Anexo imagen para mas claridad.

que opinan de esta tarjeta madres es buena??????????


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 22, 2005)

El SPDIF es una interfaz de entrada o salida de audio digital, que permite conectar dispositivos compatibles evitando los efectos indeseables que pueda causar sobre la señal, la conversión entre lo analógico y lo digital y viceversa.

Te dejo este enlace donde te explican con lujo de detalles, las características de esta interface:

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/audio/spdif.html

Saludos.


----------



## gabrielcanul (Nov 23, 2005)

siii pero como es el cableee


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 23, 2005)

En el link que te acaba de dar Li-ion te lo explican con lujo de detalles:

CABLE COAXIAL DE 75 OHM COMO EL DE VIDEO, CON UN CONECTOR RCA A AMBOS LADOS:



> Cabling details
> 
> *S/PDIF (IEC-958) uses 75 ohm coaxial cable and RCA connectors*. *75 ohm coaxial cable is inexpensive, because it is the same cable as used in video transmission (you can buy a video cable with RCA connectors to connect you S/PDIF equipments together)*. Coaxial S/PDIF connections work typically at least to 10-15 meter distances with good 75 ohm coaxial cable.
> 
> ...



Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## gabrielcanul (Nov 23, 2005)

haaaa ok disculpa no me habia dado cuenta jejeje.

una pregunta mas ¿puede conectarse en un subwoofer ? como seria si esq se puede claro.


----------

